# Shiira



## myckmack (28 Mai 2004)

Un Safari-like prometteur dans les info de Mac G : c'est  là .


----------



## Petit lutin (29 Mai 2004)

Comme je le dis précedement dans un autre post , ce butineur est très perfomant , rapide , léger et gratuit . Idéal pour une petite configuration , je le recommandes vivement a tous posseseurs de machines pas très puissantes !!!


----------



## myckmack (29 Mai 2004)

Le version officielle actuelle est la 0.9.1.1 mais il y a aussi le système classique des Nightly builds qui propose une v0.9.1 build 040527 que je recommande (pas pour son aide - menu Help - en japonais ).


----------



## ricchy (29 Mai 2004)

Manque encore quelques subtilités, comme:
Le remplissage automatique
La mémorisation des id et mots de passes
Comme sur Safari, les options de click droit: précédant/suivant pour ne citer que ceux-ci.


----------



## clampin (29 Mai 2004)

et la recherche dans google dans la barre d'adresse


----------



## ricchy (29 Mai 2004)

Elle y est dans les options de la barre de customization.   
Et même que tu as le choix d'autres sites de recherche.


----------



## clampin (29 Mai 2004)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Elle y est dans les options de la barre de customization.
> Et même que tu as le choix d'autres sites de recherche.



Ah merci, j'avais pas fait attention....


----------



## Petit lutin (29 Mai 2004)

Je ne peux modifier ma barre de customization , pourquoi ?


----------



## ricchy (30 Mai 2004)

Click droit sur un bouton par exemple (stop), et customize toolbar, ou menu view > et customize toolbar. :mouais:


----------



## Petit lutin (30 Mai 2004)

Oui , je suis allé dans le menu View>Customize Toolbar mais après je ne peux rajouter des boutons . Je ne sais comment faire , j'ai beau essayer en maintenant les touches : ctrl ; alt ou bien encore la touche pomme , rien n'y fais .


----------



## ricchy (30 Mai 2004)

Suffit de glisser les modules sur la barre pour ceux que tu veux, et de même dans l'autre sens pour ceux que tu ne veux pas.


----------



## Petit lutin (30 Mai 2004)

J'ai fais ce que tu décris mais cela ne marche pas du tout !


----------



## molgow (30 Mai 2004)

Je ne vois pas trop l'utilité de ce navigateur web...
L'interface graphique qui va autour du moteur de rendu web de Safari, mais bon, c'est tout de même bien moins fourni que Safari lui même.


----------



## Petit lutin (30 Mai 2004)

Je trouves que ce navigateur est génial pour les petites machines bien moins lourd que Safari


----------



## molgow (30 Mai 2004)

J'ai une machine assez puissante alors je ne peux pas vraiment voir la différence. Mais je vois pas trop en quoi ce navigateur serait bien plus rapide... :hein:
Le moteur web est le même, donc là on n'y gagne rien. On peut juste gagner sur l'interface graphique, mais bon Safari n'est pas un monstre de lourdeur de ce côté-là, alors le gain doit être nul ou très faible.


----------



## Petit lutin (30 Mai 2004)

J'ai un imac 266 Mhz et quand je suis sous Safari , je vois sa lourdeur , en tout cas Shiira fait 457 Ko


----------



## molgow (30 Mai 2004)

La taille que prend le programme sur le disque n'influence en rien sa lourdeur à l'exécution.
D'ailleurs Safari intégre une dizaine de langue, c'est pour ça que le programme fait dans les 15 Mo. Si tu laisses que l'anglais, ça tombe déjà à moins de 5 Mo.


----------



## Petit lutin (30 Mai 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> La taille que prend le programme sur le disque n'influence en rien sa lourdeur à l'exécution.
> D'ailleurs Safari intégre une dizaine de langue, c'est pour ça que le programme fait dans les 15 Mo. Si tu laisses que l'anglais, ça tombe déjà à moins de 5 Mo.



Pour autant , je sens sa lourdeur !!!


----------



## myckmack (30 Mai 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas trop l'utilité de ce navigateur web...


Il est en devenir; il ne faut donc pas être trop sévère avec lui.


----------



## myckmack (30 Mai 2004)

Petit lutin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un imac 266 Mhz et quand je suis sous Safari , je vois sa lourdeur , en tout cas Shiira fait 457 Ko


La Nightly build dont je parle plus haut fait 3,1 Mo :hein: .


----------



## Petit lutin (30 Mai 2004)

Certes mais ce n'est qu'une Nightly build elle va diminuer en poids enfin j'espere


----------



## myckmack (30 Mai 2004)

Et hop : la version 0.9.2 is on the web :rateau: .


----------



## Petit lutin (30 Mai 2004)

Elle apporte quoi de plus celle la ?


----------



## myckmack (30 Mai 2004)

Petit lutin a dit:
			
		

> Elle apporte quoi de plus celle la ?


v0.9.2
* Window appearance switching (Aqua and Metal)
* Toolbar icons switching
* Removing Cookie and cache at the termination
* Displaying favicon list
* Enable/disable favicon with bookmark
* Help document (Japanese only)
* Multiple source windows per one browser window
* Displaying HTTP header in source window
* Wheel button operation (open in new tab, and tab switching)
* Auto-tab for bookmark folder
* Displaying back-forward list on toolbar buttons
* Search text field for bookmark and history


----------



## Petit lutin (30 Mai 2004)

Merci , je vais essayer de suite


----------



## myckmack (31 Mai 2004)

Si ça vous embête que le look des onglets soit trop proche de celui de Safari, faites un ctrl-Click sur un onglet et, dans le sous-menu Tab Style, choisissez ImageFrame Style .


----------



## Petit lutin (31 Mai 2004)

De mieux en mieux ce ptit logiciel !!!


----------



## Petit lutin (31 Mai 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Si ça vous embête que le look des onglets soit trop proche de celui de Safari, faites un ctrl-Click sur un onglet et, dans le sous-menu Tab Style, choisissez ImageFrame Style .



Tu t'occupes de la nighty build ???


----------



## myckmack (1 Juin 2004)

Je ne comprends pas : le site http://hmdt-web.net/shiira/index-e.html de Shiira n'est plus accessible. Je tombe sur : "Yahoo! GeoCities" !!! et j'obtiens : "Sorry, the service you requested is not available!"  .


----------



## Petit lutin (1 Juin 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas : le site http://hmdt-web.net/shiira/index-e.html de Shiira n'est plus accessible. Je tombe sur : "Yahoo! GeoCities" !!! et j'obtiens : "Sorry, the service you requested is not available!"  .



Chez moi , ca ne marches pas non plus


----------



## myckmack (2 Juin 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas : le site http://hmdt-web.net/shiira/index-e.html de Shiira n'est plus accessible. Je tombe sur : "Yahoo! GeoCities" !!! et j'obtiens : "Sorry, the service you requested is not available!"  .


 Ça y est, c'est reviendu . Et il y a une version francisée (la 0.9.2.1) .


----------



## Petit lutin (2 Juin 2004)

Il devient de mieux en mieux ce butineur


----------



## myckmack (2 Juin 2004)

Deux autres trucs sympas :

Un click prolongé remplace le Ctrl-Click des souris mono-bouton.

On peut réordonner les tabs par click-déplacement.


----------



## myckmack (2 Juin 2004)

Allez, encore un trick . Pour passer d'un onglet à l'autre : , (du clavier numérique) et . (du clavier alphanumérique) . Le premier raccourci va vers la droite, le second vers la gauche.

Je l'ai trouvé (ainsi que d'autres) ici .


----------



## JediMac (2 Juin 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Deux autres trucs sympas :
> 
> Un click prolongé remplace le Ctrl-Click des souris mono-bouton.
> 
> On peut réordonner les tabs par click-déplacement.


Depuis le temps que j'espérai qu'Apple ajoute cette fonction . Bon ben je vais le retélécharger, parce que la 1ère fois, sans qu'il m'ait déplu, je ne voyais pas vraiment de plus par rapport à Safari.


----------



## myckmack (2 Juin 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je vais le retélécharger, parce que la 1ère fois, sans qu'il m'ait déplu, je ne voyais pas vraiment de plus par rapport à Safari.


 Il faut dire que c'est encore une version beta. Une version beta qui n'a pas encore planté chez moi .


----------



## myckmack (4 Juin 2004)

Que diriez-vous d'une nouvelle Nightly Build ? Ça vous intéresse ? Oui ? Alors, c'est là .

Les améliorations :

Improved tab design (Thanks to Hetima)

Addes options to open _blank link and request from other applicaitons in new tab (Thanks to Hetima)

Moved the download panel to sidebar

Implemented download pause and resume

Je ne sais pas ce que sont les "_blank link". Dans les préférences, ça a l'air de correspondre à "Open in new tab for target links".


----------



## JediMac (4 Juin 2004)

Un truc qui a relégué Shiira derrière Safari, c'est qu'il n'est pas compatible avec les petits trucs en plus des forums vbull de MacG, du style les "liens rapides", la "Recherche" ou encore le alt+clic sur le nom d'un membre. Mais bon, faut pas croire, même un grand frère comme Omniweb ne permet pas tout ça .
Mais je l'ai quand même garder pour écouter la radio. J'ouvre les flux sur Shiira que je masque ensuite et ça roule. Je l'ai choisi par rapport à Camino, parce qu'après un bref suivi des demandes de ressources CPU et RAM, j'ai vu que Shiira était un peu moins gourmand que Camino.


----------



## myckmack (4 Juin 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Un truc qui a relégué Shiira derrière Safari, c'est qu'il n'est pas compatible avec les petits trucs en plus des forums vbull de MacG, du style les "liens rapides", la "Recherche" ou encore le alt+clic sur le nom d'un membre.


Ça ne vient pas vraiment de Shiira. Quand tu ouvres la même page du forum Mac G avec Shiira et Safari, tu t'aperçois qu'ils n'affichent pas la même chose : le bandeau du haut qui contient "Tab. de bord", "FAQ", etc n'est pas le même (par exemple, sur Shiira, il y a "Ouvrir la liste d'amis", pas sur Safari). Et, le bas des pages aussi est différent (par exemple, il y a une zone de recherche sous Shiira, pas sous Safari)  .


----------



## JediMac (4 Juin 2004)

Ça vient justement du fait que Shiira ne gère pas les menus déroulants de la nouvelle formule des forums. Du coup, certaines fonctions apparaissent directement en bas de page avec Shiira, mais pas toutes.


----------



## clampin (5 Juin 2004)

En tout cas il est très prometteur ce petit navigateur... en espérant qu'il reste gratuit


----------



## myckmack (6 Juin 2004)

Aux germanistes et hispanisants : Shiira parle allemand et espagnol depuis vendredi.


----------



## myckmack (7 Juin 2004)

Nouvelle Nightly Build ici : Shiira 040606 .

Les plus :

Support D&D from the address bar to Dock (Thanks to Hetima)

Fixed the problem for opening link by other applications (Thanks to Hetima)

Implemented find feature for the source window (Thanks to Hetima)

Added 'Copy Image Location to Clipboard' to the context menu (Thanks to Charlse)

Implemented download history feature


----------



## myckmack (11 Juin 2004)

Depuis la Nightly Build 040606, il y a eu la 040608 dont je n'ai pas parlé car elle était boguée (le fenêtre des préférences ne s'affichait pas !) puis la 040609. Je donne le lien (promis : je n'interviendrai pas à chaque Nightly Build ) car il y a une amélioration importante concernant la gestion des onglets (lequel s'active quand on en ferme un ? Je préfère la manière Safari - qui est maintenant implémentée - à la manière Shiira).

J'oubliais les améliorations : 

Fixed broken preferences window

Implemented Safari style tab selection after tab closing (Thanks to Hetima)

Put downloaded files into dated folders (Thanks to Hetima)

Improved context menu displaying by button pressing


----------



## myckmack (18 Juin 2004)

Attention : le Nightly Build 040615 était boguée . Elle est remplacé par la 040617 : "Fixed crash problem when Java Script window opens". Rmq : normalement il est maintenant possible d'imprimer (je n'ai pas essayé).


----------



## myckmack (13 Septembre 2004)

La version 0.9.3 est disponible là . Pour connaître les changements, c'est ici , au chapitre "What's new of 0.9.3".


----------



## pascalformac (2 Octobre 2004)

Vraiment *très bien* ce petit poisson.
Réactif et plein d'astuces ( Ah...chercher dans les signets !!!!)
Il est mon navigateur par défaut depuis la 9,3

J'ai une question très annexe
Quelqu'un a t il repéré des icones _"Shiiira-esques"_  pour *le dock* et seulement le dock?

Pour le reste très satisfait des sets fournis sur le site shiiira
C'est étrange que les graphistes aient fait l'impasse sur l'icone dock alors que leurs sets sont fournis.
Merci d'avance


----------



## nicogala (22 Septembre 2005)

Tiens je remonte ce fil et bien d'eau a passé sous les ponts... version 1.0 réservée à Tiger, puis 1.1 à nouveau Panther compatible, une version française spécialement éditée par FreewarePub  (mais réservée à Tiger pour l'instant...) , l'apparition de TabExposé, des RSS (sous Tiger) et diverses améliorations (avec suivi des évolutions du moteur de Safari)...

Mais c'est pas uniquement pour raconter tout ça que je remonte... j'ai la 1.1 sous Panther, et depuis qques temps je constate l'apparition de fenêtres Pop-Up malgrès l'options de blocage activée... avez-vous constaté un comportement analogue ?


----------



## nicogala (19 Décembre 2005)

Sortie de la 1.2 qui amène notamment les RSS sous panther 10.3.9


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Mouai.... la 1.2 est toujours moins rapide que firefox


----------



## pascalformac (11 Janvier 2006)

pas chez moi, shiira est plus rapide


----------



## IceandFire (17 Janvier 2006)

la vache !!!! la rapidité c'est dingue !!!!!  :love: :king: :style:


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2006)

n'est ce pas ?
et

concernant la 1.2
elle roule bien

le seul truc un peu genant est le petit bug qui apparait parfois; sur certaines pages
(avec parfois un bout de codage oriental alors que les prefs de codage sont  reglées occidentales, donc parfois transformant un caractère accentué en idéogramme)
ils bossent pour corriger


----------



## nicogala (17 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> ils bossent pour corriger


Le seul truc que je déteste chez Shiira c'est le silence de l'équipe de développement... on est resté 6 mois sans nouvelle version entre 2004 et 2005, sans mise-à-jour des news, bref sans signe disant que le projet continuait, il n'y avait pas de forum alors, mais même maintenant, pas de nouvelles nightly etc... il leur manque de la communication je trouve.
Sinon, 1.1 est très bien en attendant cette correction de bug (signalée dans la RC1 au passage) , en ce moment je suppose qu'ils bossent sur une version U-B ... mais


----------



## IceandFire (18 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> n'est ce pas ?
> et
> 
> concernant la 1.2
> ...




ah oui mince... bon ben au boulot les gars !!!


----------



## IceandFire (18 Janvier 2006)

j'étais en mode d'affichage par défaut, et donc j'avais des chinoiseries  et là en mettant sur occidental iso latin 1 ca marche impec !!!! ...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2006)

selon le forum shiira
http://hmdt-web.net/forum/

ca n'affecte que les pages web de sitesqui affichent mal leur encodage

----
Au fait je signale un petit truc pratique pour une gestion des bookmarks

Shiira a la possibilité d'intégrer les bookmarks de Shiira  Safari IE et firefox
( lisibles ett recherchables dans le panneau bookmark)
Mais on ne peut modifier les url et noms des bookmarks que de Shiira ( logique)

Sauf que..
Ya une bidouille , simplissime
il suffit de glisser les bookmarks des autres navigateurs  DANS les bookmarks Shiira
Ils deviennent du coup des bookmarks Shiira comme les autres

on peut les réagencer , modifier etc
bien entendu ces modifs n'affectent que leur nom et url dans shiira , pas sur le navigateur d'origine ( inchangé)


----------



## nicogala (18 Janvier 2006)

Je sais plus où j'avais indiqué cette manip pour les signets... peut-être dans le wikimacg... (comme il est inaccessible à cette heure...) , à ce propos : l'article Shiira du wikimacg date un peu (un peu bcp même) , les bonnes volontés sont bienvenues pour participer à sa mise-à-jour, notamment ceux sous Tiger 
Et pour la 1.3 on pourra mettre un nouvel Avis dans les logiciels internet ...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2006)

la version 121 est sortie cette nuit

http://hmdt-web.net/shiira/en


----------



## IceandFire (24 Janvier 2006)

quelles nouveautées ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2006)

par rapport à quoi?
095?
1?


Apparemment c'est essentiellement  une update de 1.2 compatible macintel


----------



## IceandFire (24 Janvier 2006)

ah ok


----------



## nicogala (24 Janvier 2006)

Le truc principal c'est qd même la correction du bug de l'encodage... maintennant tout baigne 
[Edit: j'ai parlé trop tôt, il suffit d'aller sur freenews.fr pour s'en convaincre  ...

Par contre, au niveau des RSS, les liens marchent chez vous ? Dans la portion inférieure de la side-bar, les liens "Web" me laissent une page blanche... il me faut cliquer sur les liens dans la fenêtre de navigation pour afficher les pages... chez vous aussi ?

Ensuite, j'ai l'impression que cette version ne me conserve pas bien les favicones , et il affiche le même pour les RSS de MacBid et ArsTechnica ...


----------



## nicogala (24 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, je n'ai plus l'onglet RSS qui apparaît dans la barre latérale...


----------



## rubren (24 Janvier 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, au niveau des RSS, les liens marchent chez vous ?
> 
> Dans la portion inférieure de la side-bar, les liens "Web" me laissent une page blanche... il me faut cliquer sur les liens dans la fenêtre de navigation pour afficher les pages... chez vous aussi ?




Oui mêmes problèmes mis à part les RSS qui ont l'air de bien fonctionner...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Le truc principal c'est qd même la correction du bug de l'encodage... maintennant tout baigne
> [Edit: j'ai parlé trop tôt, il suffit d'aller sur freenews.fr pour s'en convaincre  ...


sur le forum shiira, pas hyper actif mais plein de bons tuyaux
le probleme persiste
( dont pas mal de pantherisés) mais moins qu'avant 
il y a l'explication technique de la chose
Même en bidouillant des codes ca corrige pas pour le moment


----------



## nicogala (25 Janvier 2006)

Oui, j'ai vu que tu y avais posté 

Et pour l'onglet RSS, c'est un comportement normal de disparaître de la side-bar ? (et plus moyen de l'y retrouver...)


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2006)

je peux pas te répondre 
je me sers de NetnewsWire  lite ( gratuit)  qui lui donne titre +résumé d'article plus lien dans une intrface très itunes-Mail


----------



## nicogala (25 Janvier 2006)

Oui, moi j'utilise Vienna, c'est idem, mais c'était justement pour plus avoir à lancer un autre soft qui va encore bouffer de la RAM alors que Shiira pourrait faire la même chose


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2007)

petit up

Pour signaler
1- un petit rappel si besoin :  les d&#233;veloppeurs Shiira ont sorti un Shiira 2 orient&#233; 10.4 
et tr&#232;s different de Shiira 1.2.2

On peut s'interroger sur les choix faits , aimer ou pas , &#234;tre g&#233;n&#233; par les bugs ou s&#233;duit par ces nouveaut&#233;s,  on verra la suite ca va &#233;voluer
( version Panther pr&#233;vue)

2-Pour ceux qui preferent Shiira 1.2.2 mais  ne voient pas de mises &#224; jour 1.2.2

Shiira 1.2.2 &#233;tant open source des d&#233;veloppeurs ont repris l&#224; o&#249; Shiira 1.2.2 s'est arr&#234;t&#233;
Il y a eu plusieurs petis mods 
Un mod Shiira, r&#233;cent ( juilllet 07) , qu'on peut voir comme une mise &#224; jour 1.2.2, est *Demeter*
( signal&#233; par Moonwalker qu'il en soit ici remerci&#233

je le teste , marche tr&#232;s bien

certaines fonctions en sup ne sont actives qu'avec Safari 3
Pour le reste il est  le fr&#232;re de Shiira 1.2.2
(le nom de code dans le " &#224; propos de "  est 1.2.21  ) 

on trouve Demeter  l&#224;
Demeter
-


----------



## nicogala (3 Août 2007)

Demeter est le nouveau nom de SuperShiira, mod de Hurrikenux qui se charge de "finir le boul&#244;t" que l'&#233;quipe officielle de Shiira semble avoir laiss&#233; tomber *
Pour l'instant sous Panther, je ne vois pas de diff&#233;rence avec l'officiel...

* A noter l'existence d'une version 1.2.3 sur le SourceForge de Shiira mais non accessible depuis le site officiel Shiira, je l'ai et ne vois pas de diff&#233;rence, &#231;a doit &#234;tre seulement des corrections de bugs


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2007)

perso avec Demeter je constate une petite difference positive  de fluidit&#233; et rapidit&#233; ( au lancement et chargement de pages).
Pour le reste c'est pareil.


----------



## nicogala (3 Août 2007)

Ah si, qd m&#234;me il semblerait que le fameux bug de Text Encoding ait disparu (les caract&#232;res chinois &#224; la place des &#233;, &#224; et autres &#231; ...)
A voir &#224; la longue sur plusieurs sites pour confirmer


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Ah si, qd m&#234;me il semblerait que le fameux bug de Text Encoding ait disparu (les caract&#232;res chinois &#224; la place des &#233;, &#224; et autres &#231; ...)
> A voir &#224; la longue sur plusieurs sites pour confirmer


ouep
A ce propos je me pose parfois la question 
Pour shiira 122 ou les mods
 pour une utilisation majoritairement &#224; caracteres occidentaux quel est  le meilleur choix 

Western ( iso latin 1)
Western ( mac  OS roman)
ou unicode ( UTF-8)


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2007)

Elle m'interesse cette 1.2.3, faut que je trouve ça...

J'utilise le Western ISO latin 1, un peu parce que c'est comme ça dans la plus par de mes navigateurs. Il me semble aussi que c'est celui qui me pose le moins de problèmes. Sauf ce fameux bug, de temps en temps...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2007)

ben moi avec demeter ...rien , pas de bug typo pour le moment
et il pulse bien 
( &#224; part _"open url  with_" mais c'est une autre histoire

tiens si il y a des id&#233;es...
" open url with"l'autre histoire


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2007)

Très bien cette version 1.2.3, je n'ai plus ce bug avec Imprimer>PDF qui faisait quitter précipitamment Shiira lorsque le nombre de pages était trop important.  

Sinon, je suis aussi ravis de tes impressions sur Demeter, j'entrevois une solution au dilemme qui s'approchait : Shiira 1.2.2/3 ou Shiira 2 ?

Dès que Safari 3 devient stable et français, je bascule Shiira 1.2.3 sur Shiira 2 et Demeter.


----------

